# Must say I'm happy with scar



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

This is my neck 8 days post op. He cut right along a wrinkle in my neck! lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/Jen1970/8dayspostop.jpg


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I am glad you posted this to show that the scar does improve and yours does look fantastic!

Doctors who use staples to close incisions on the neck infuriate me because so many can close the incision with internal stitches and make it look like nothing more than a small scrape.

5 years post op you cannot even see my scar except for the hyper pigmentation I seem to develop on scars.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

refinnej said:


> This is my neck 8 days post op. He cut right along a wrinkle in my neck! lol
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/Jen1970/8dayspostop.jpg


I don't think I have ever seen a neater job!! How are you feeling? Thanks for the photo!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

refinnej said:


> This is my neck 8 days post op. He cut right along a wrinkle in my neck! lol
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/Jen1970/8dayspostop.jpg


Looks B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! Probably will not even be noticable soon  Mederma helps. Congrats!!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks really good. My surgery was 3 weeks ago, my scar is still raised up, and my neck is still swollen. I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am feeling much better! The scar is a little raised and it's gotten a little darker red, but I thought it would look so much worse than it does. I am SO GLAD that my Dr did not use staples! I had staples when I had a c/section and they gross me out! I'm putting the scar cream on it too!


----------

